# Lake Placid info needed



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm thinking of doing a short vacation in the Lake Placid area - probably 3 nights over a weekend. Likely in August or September. This would be with my wife (no kids).

I read through this thread http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...summer-vacation-destinations?highlight=placid which has some good info.

I'd like to hear from people who have been there. I'm trying to figure out where to stay, how much to spend on accom., other stuff to do. I'm interested in hiking. I don't think we are going to camp this time. 

It doesn't have to be exactly Lake Placid either - could be anywhere in the general area.

I'm also trying to decide if we should go budget and focus on outdoor activities or maybe splurge a bit and get a nice place - ie a lakeside cabin for $1000, 3 nights.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

If it were me I'd go in September, not August. It'll be a lot less crowded.

I spent a lot of time in the High Peaks area, but that was many years ago so I can't help in the accommodations department. But in terms of hiking, I do have a few recommendations:

I've climbed only about a dozen of the high peaks, but my favourite was Giant, which is the easternmost of the high peaks. It is a lovely climb, not too arduous, and the view from the top is particularly stunning because there are no mountains to the east to block your view. So you can see the Champlain Valley and the Green Mountains of Vermont, and on a clear day you can see beyond Vermont to the highest peaks of the White Mountains of New Hampshire. The view to the west is amazing as well because you have the entire range of the high peaks sitting in front of you. Carl Heilman, a great photographer (who used to make snowshoes; I have a pair of his) has some nice panoramas from the Adirondacks that you can view to get a feel: http://www.carlheilman.com/virtual-panoramas.html.

The Adirondack Mountain Club is probably your best source of information for hiking in the high peaks area: http://www.adk.org/Hikes/Hike_Ideas.aspx and http://www.adk.org/trails/High_Peaks_Hike-Backpack.aspx.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Brad. That's great information.

Those panorama pics are pretty neat.


----------



## faline (Feb 10, 2011)

Lake Placid...excellent choice! I go several times a year, just got back from a trip to the high peaks a few days ago.

Accomodation: 
If you decide to go frugal (but aren't up for camping this time around) I'd stay at Spruce Lodge. The rates are very reasonable and the location is good. It isn't right on the main drag so it won't be at noisy at night.
If you decide to splurge check out Stage Coach Inn or Paradox Lodge. I haven't stayed at either but from what I hear they're fantastic. 

Hikes:
*Giant* is a great hike but there are many to choose from. The trailhead for Giant is past the town of Keene, so its about a 20-30 minute drive from Lake Placid. 
I'd suggest you do *Big Slide via the Brothers* instead. The trailhead is at the Garden parking lot. You get a wonderful view of the Great Range and you can make a loop of it if you have extra energy.
*Algonquin peak *is also a classic. If you're there on a beautiful weekend it will be very busy. The trailhead is at ADKLoj which is much closer to Lake Placid. There is a $9fee to park there. There is a little store at ADKLoj incase you forgot something or want to pick up a souvenir. Algonquin peak is the second highest in the area, after Mount Marcy. 
*Cascade* would also be a great option. You get the most bang for your buck in terms of great views for one of the easiest hikes in the high peaks. It is located right of route 73. There is no official parking lot, just park on the side of the road for free. Porter mountain is a short jaunt from Cascade and can easily be done if you still have energy after Cascade. 

Check out my TripReports and other very useful info here:
http://www.adkhighpeaks.com/forums/search.php?searchid=66846

Also, a great spot to pick up sandwiches for the peaks is 'Big Mountain Deli' ...right in the middle of Lake Placid. They have a different sandwich for each 46 Adirondack high peak. They're really good too!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

faline said:


> Lake Placid...excellent choice! I go several times a year, just got back from a trip to the high peaks a few days ago.
> Check out my TripReports and other very useful info here:
> http://www.adkhighpeaks.com/forums/search.php?searchid=66846


Thanks Faline - I just noticed this post today. I'll check out those forums.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Articuno said:


> Are we thinking of the same Lake Placid???
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0139414/


Yup. 

I've seen that movie - it's pretty bad.


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Mike,

We spend about 1/3 of the year in the Lake Placid area. It's like our second home. The town, the people, the mountains, the lakes, the views are phenomenal. We're here right now actually at the Whiteface Lodge and are planning to take in the 4th of July fireworks on Mirror Lake tonight.

Depending on when you go there may be events going on at one of the Olympic facilities you might want to take in. Watch the athletes soar off the high towers (yes even in the summer), performing aerial jumps in a large pool, practicing on the bobsled run, skating shows etc. You can even take a bobsled run yourself if you are brave. In June/July there are 2 major horse shows here, the Lake Placid Ironman in July. Always lots going on.

Some suggestions on things to do/see:

Take the boat tour (from the marina) to experience Lake Placid itself.

Ride the gondola up Whiteface or drive up the Memorial Highway to the top. Whiteface Mountain is about 35 minutes from Lake Placid.

Hike Cascade Mountain. It has one of the highest and easily accessible trailheads of all the high peaks with panoramic views from the expansive rock summit. Takes about 1.5 hours to reach the summit. For a shorter hike consider Mt Joe. An easy 2.5 hour return hike with great views of Mt Marcy (the highest peak), Colden, and Algonguin. For a short flatland hike while in town, hike part of the Jack Rabbit trail which passes through town. Catch the trail behind Howard Johnson's which will take you along the peninsula trail to the bridge over the outflow of Lake Placid. You can walk further and end up at the Lake Placid Lodge for lunch (I mention it below). Of course if you are a more serious hiker, Mt Marcy is your destination. It's about a 10 hour return hike. Easy but long. You'll be wishing for new knees when you finally get back to the car. The hike out seems to never end! 

There are endless options for hiking considering there are over 100 mountains in the Adirondacks, 46 of which are over 4,000ft.

Visit the Wild Center in Tupper Lake. It's a natural history museum about 40 minutes west of Lake Placid. See http://www.wildcenter.org/ . If you have time, the Adirondack Museum another 40 minutes or so south of Tupper Lake is well worth while checking out. So much to see, so little time!

Bring/rent kayaks and paddle around Mirror Lake. Its the lake right in town. Takes about 45 minutes to paddle it. Great views, awesome camps, super clean lake!

Have lunch at The Cottage (lakeside eatery on Mirror Lake - part of the Mirror Lake Inn complex). See http://www.mirrorlakeinn.com/dining-cottage.cfm . It offers awesome views across Mirror Lake, the town of Lake Placid and a good portion of the high peaks area. You could even paddle the perimeter of Mirror Lake and then pull up your boats on the dock at The Cottage for lunch, then complete your paddle. EMS (Eastern Mtn Sports) on main street rents canoes, kayaks, paddle boards if you don't have them yourselves. The store backs onto Mirror Lake so no transport required.

Have lunch, dinner or just drinks at the Lake Placid Lodge. It's an amazing luxury property with the best views looking out on Lake Placid and of Whiteface. See http://www.lakeplacidlodge.com/ . You can eat in Maggies Pub there, or sit out on the expansive porch by a large granite fireplace to take in all the great views across the lake.

Eat up at our place at the Whiteface Lodge. The Kanu Restaurant is very grand. Food is about as good as the Lake Placid Lodge and a bit cheaper (both are expensive however). We have a new chef here now. We were pleased with dinner the other night. See http://www.thewhitefacelodge.com/food_wine/kanu.php

Have an UBU (locally brewed beer) which is made at the Lake Placid Pub and Brewery. The Pub and Brewery is right across from the beach on Mirror Lake. Its one of the great hangouts in Lake Placid (along with the Cottage).

Treat your wife (if shes a shopper) to something from Ruthies Run on main street in Lake Placid. You can definitely spend a few hours perusing the shops on main street.

Have another drink on the patio area outside of the Crown Plaza which is up on a hill behind the Olympic arena off of main street. Awesome views of the town, mirror lake and Whiteface Mountain from up there.

Stop in for a BBQ and the fine music at Tail O' The Pup in Ray Brook (between Lake Placid and Saranac). People either love the food or hate it mind you. The beer, music and atmosphere however are excellent! See http://www.tailofthepupbbq.com

September is a great time to visit Lake Placid if you love fall foilage.

You mentioned you do camp and would maybe want to be lakeside. You could combine both, and simply camp at Fish Creek Pond Campground which is about 40 minutes west of Lake Placid. A 3 hour drive from Ottawa. It's by far the best place to camp we have found for lakeside camping (we spend a LOT of time there). Over 90% of the sites are prime campsites directly on the water and September the fall foliage is gorgeous. Tons of paddling and boating options from there. It's also only $22 a night! (plus $5 for out of state residents). Still less than half what we pay back home in Ontario for a basic, off water site. See http://fishcreekpond.com for more info. We're headed there for 2 weeks on Friday.

Lake Placid accommodations:

The Lake Placid Lodge is by far the cream of the crop in lake Placid, however it is also VERY pricey and adult only.

The Whiteface Lodge is certainly the best for families (and couples) in Lake Placid (we own a unit here as you know). It's not on the water, but we have a beach property on Lake Placid that they will take you to via a 3 minute shuttle. Beach, kayaks, canoes, ski boat, Hackercraft etc at Kanu beach. The lodge is an amazing grand lodge with in/out heated pool / hot tubs, bowling, theatre, tenis court, 6000sq ft spa, mountain views etc. A one stop vacation destination.

Mirror Lake Inn as another fine option for accommodations. Right across the road from Mirror Lake. It is an older resort but quite grand. Some rooms are pretty dated, but they have some newer rooms as well and a few ultra luxury units right on Mirror Lake.

Crown Plaza up on the hill is decent too. Haven't stayed there in a good 5 years however.

There is a newer Marriott outside of Lake Placid.

Check Trip Advisor for reviews of all the hotels/motels etc at http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g48023-Lake_Placid_New_York-Hotels.html

Bolton Landing is another area we like and would suggest as a possible alternative. About 1.5 hours further than Lake Placid. Sagamore Hotel is pretty grand although the rooms aren't anything special. Lake George is a gorgeous area however it is very touristy and adds another 1.5 hours to the drive from Lake Placid. A great getaway place for a 3 day stay without kids is the Fern Lodge in Warrensburg, between Bolton Landing and Lake George. Right on the water. We've stayed there for our anniversary one year. See http://www.thefernlodge.com/

Anything else, just ask!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Dave - that's fantastic.


----------

